# What do you call your X-Trail?



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Just about everyone has names for there vehicles. As ours is only a few days old we haven't really taken to just one. We've passed around X'er, Trailer, Janet you know the usual, but nothing seems to stick. What do you call yours?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*LOL*

.....shh don't tell my wife.... 

"MY BABY"


hehehehe


Stephen





kmccann said:


> Just about everyone has names for there vehicles. As ours is only a few days old we haven't really taken to just one. We've passed around X'er, Trailer, Janet you know the usual, but nothing seems to stick. What do you call yours?


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

lol! I know the feeling!
I mean thats what my wifes been calling it to!


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

I call it my x-trizzy


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Down-under in Australia we simply refer to it as the "exy"  seems to be the common code-name shared by many xtrailers around.

When in my wife's company SHE refers to it as "his 2nd wife"


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Down-under in Australia we simply refer to it as the "exy"  seems to be the common code-name shared by many xtrailers around.
> 
> When in my wife's company SHE refers to it as "his 2nd wife"


exy does seems kinda natural.

We have a hedgehog named Lola that we take all over the place with us so I was thinking maybe The Copa!


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

I found today that almost everyone that asked me what kind of SUV it is, when I said "X-Trial"
they all said "Oh, you mean X-Terra!" Jezz, I bought it you'd think I'd know what its called!

Maybe I just have a cold or something.

Oh well

K


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

No name for our Xtrail, or any of our cars, we just said "La Xtrail", "El Sentra", La Scenic", etc.

Many people call to their non sedans: SUV's, Pick-ups, Minivans: TROKA a spanglish way to say truck, so... you can name her: LA TROKA.


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, not a bad idea! We just got back from Playa del Carmen in mid Dec so it would bring back memories of warmer times.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Playa del Carmen is far from here, around a 3,000~4,000kms round trip.

But yes, it's a really great place there, we don't got the same weather here, 20°~25°days & 2°~5°nights & daylight.

Living at Caribean beaches are great, unfortunatelly, is too X-Pensive there.

If anybody anytime came to Central Mexico, tell me, We can check how close/far from here & met somewhere.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

The Silver Bullet


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I call mine: "The World's Fastest N/A T30" :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*I got a Red X-Trail so I call it "REX"*


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

*My Negra.*

My wife is latina and I call her Negrita b/c of her light chocotate skin. I just got mine (Bonavista) in black last week so I baptized it as "La Negra" b/c of it's colour.

XTrailer / Ontario.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I call mine SeXTrail... no real reason, but driving it does make me feel good.


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

We call our 'Dan Diesel' hence my log in name too! We even managed to get some custom number plates just made in the UK, below my personal plate reg number it says

*Nissan X-Trail ' Dan Diesel'*

And either side of this text we have the Nissan logo! Looks pretty good, any UK members want more info on where I got them done then let me know?

My wife has started calling it 'Ratchet and Clank' as it is so bloomin noisey when you start it up... So she has two names really, but I cannot afford another set of plates!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Dave.
......


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

The only car I ever named was a 68 mustang I had once. It was so thirsty for fuel I called it Betty Ford.


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

I still call my X Trail, the poor mans pathfinder, but I still love it!!


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

She's my sexy-exy ;-)


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cowboy-X ......


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

We haven't really got a name for it yet.
Although my wife is called Colina, we have a private reg on it C8LNA.
My last car was a 04 Mazda MX-5 which we called Maz (not very original).

Jim


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Depends on the mood I'm in


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

*My x-trail name is*

_Tigre_ - my wife came up with the name. It is much better than _Pooh_, don't you think?


----------



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

We call ours 

*Lexy* (we both have L's as first or last names)


----------

